
Iconinator for Sketch - agisilaosts
Hey, everyone! Agis here, the developer behind Iconinator. I&#x27;m pumped to finally get this plugin out into the designer (and engineer) community. Iconinator is a Sketch plugin that provides a means to generate sets of App Artwork icons for the iOS Platform. Iconinator provides you with a tool (App Icon generator) that can be continually altered to your liking, in order to maximize on the workflow of your design work, getting an idea for the direction you&#x27;re headed.<p>When it comes to using Sketch for App Icon design, Sketch itself provides you with the basics of what is needed, like a variety of artboard sizes for different icon sizes. But nothing within or outside of Sketch existed until now, that provided you with a means of generating app icon artwork in general and make your workflow much more efficient with a great UX.<p>The plugin itself is a WIP, as this is 1.0, but we&#x27;d love your feedback, questions and more to ensure we adapt and add based on your needs. Given that, feel free to send all of that our way. Looking forward to hearing your thoughts!
======
agisilaosts
Here you can find Iconinator on Product Hunt
[https://www.producthunt.com/posts/iconinator-for-
sketch](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/iconinator-for-sketch)

